# Any fans of Michael Giacchino here?



## VanCrusty

I have for some time been a fan of contemporary composer Michael Giacchino. Any one else enjoy his music?


----------



## arpeggio

He is kind of fifty/fifty for me. Still a successful Julliard alumni. I play with several groups who enjoy playing his music for the new _Star Trek_.


----------



## VanCrusty

arpeggio said:


> He is kind of fifty/fifty for me. Still a successful Julliard alumni. I play with several groups who enjoy playing his music for the new _Star Trek_.


Have you heard, and if so how did you like, the album I pictured?


----------



## arpeggio

VanCrusty said:


> Have you heard, and if so how did you like, the album I pictured?


No. I am only familiar with some of his film scores.


----------



## Buoso

I confess to be a big fan of the work he has done in Pixar films but confess little knowledge outside of that.


----------



## Pugg

I confess, never heard his name before .


----------



## Gordontrek

His film and video game work is nice, but so far I've yet to hear anything that really grabs me.


----------



## ejwin

Recently heard the SF Symphony play an All Star Trek concert including Giacchino music. Huge orchestra, plus on-screen scenes and recorded narration. Fun concert to attend. Hernia-for-horn to play, I suspect!


----------



## Pugg

Aha, that's why I never heard from him, not a video and game person.


----------

